# 27"  WQHD 144hz Gaming Monitor



## Ser1 (5. April 2018)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen zum nächsten "Hilfe ich weis nicht was ich nehmen soll"-Thread.


_1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?_
Da ich ein anständiges Gerät haben möchte und das auch einige Jahre bei mir verweilen soll darf es auch etwas kosten. (Fürs Hobby  )

 2_.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?_
Bin mir sicher. Möchte dieses Jahr auf WQHD upgraden.  Aktuell ASUS 24"FHD 60hz

_ 3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)_
Momentan 1060 6G... ABER: es wird definitiv diesen Sommer eine Nvidia  XX80 ( ti ) dieses Jahr verbaut.

_4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?_
Hauptsächlich Gaming, von schnell bis langsam ist und wird allesdabei sein. 

_5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?_
Die Klassiker: Top Bild, Top Kontrast und schnelle Reaktion. Alles mit DP1.2 Anschluss  (G-Sync, dazu gleich mehr)


Also ich habe mich etwas informiert und lande immer wieder bei folgenden Geräten (G-sync):


AOC Agon AG271QG, 27"
ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27"
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27"
Produktvergleich AOC Agon AG271QG, ViewSonic XG2703-GS, ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q | Geizhals Deutschland


Mein Filter:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Reaktionszeit: bis 4ms, Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bzw als non G-sync und günstigere Alternative :
 "Benq Zowie XL2735" aber da kann ich mit dem ganzen SchnickSchnack drumherum nix anfangen.

so Thema G-Sync:

Ich weis das ich im hohen FPS Bereich eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit habe G-Sync zu nutzen aber kann mir das nicht in einigen Jahren wenn meine GPU die 60+ FPS nicht mehr schafft helfen das mein Bild bei FPS Schwankungen im 40-60 FPS Bereich noch flüssig bleibt?


----------



## Rolle187 (5. April 2018)

Ich hatte/habe exakt denselben Sachverhalt, seit Monaten (der Thread könnte 1:1 von mir stammen). Da man wohl keine 100%ige Antwort für die Entscheidungsfindung bekommt, habe ich seit gestern den AG271QG und werde ihn heute/morgen ausgiebig testen. Kann dir dann mal das Ergebnis berichten. Der PG279Q ist mir dann doch ein wenig "zu alt" gewesen für in etwa denselben Preis bzw liest man öfter, dass er von den 3en das größte Problem mit BLB haben soll. Der Viewsonic wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen. Aber da die 3 sich in Puncto Bildqualität anscheinend höchstens subjektiv unterscheiden und der AOC fast 100€ günstiger war, fiel die Wahl zunächst auf ihn. Eine vierte Option gibt es wohl beim 27" WQHD Eizo (genaue Kennzeichnung gerade nicht im Kopf). Der wäre wohl theoretisch auch die beste/souveränste Wahl. Aber der sprengt, zumindest für mich, die Schmerzgrenze was den Preis angeht.


----------



## Ser1 (5. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> [...]habe ich seit gestern den AG271QG und werde ihn heute/morgen ausgiebig testen. Kann dir dann mal das Ergebnis berichten. [...]Eine vierte Option gibt es wohl beim 27" WQHD Eizo (genaue Kennzeichnung gerade nicht im Kopf). Der wäre wohl theoretisch auch die beste/souveränste Wahl. Aber der sprengt, zumindest für mich, die Schmerzgrenze was den Preis angeht.



Würde mich freuen wenn du mich mit deinem AOC Mal auf dem Laufenden hälst.

Ich nehme an du meinst den "Eizo Foris FS2735" der gerade im aktuellsten PCGH Test die WQHD Spitze sein soll,  der hat mir zuviel SchnickSchnack und ist mir auch zu teuer dafür das es Freesync ist. Da würd ich eher zum Zowie XL2735 tendieren.

Ich bin mir halt auch nicht sicher ob ich das generell mit G-sync richtig einschätze, es wird definitiv eine grüne GKarte kommen die für mich auf jeden Fall in WQHD mehr als nur 2 oder 3 Jahre halten soll. Und wenn ich mit G-sync da noch ein par Monate rausholen kann wäre das super.  

Grad wegen dem PCGH Test    Gaming-Monitor 2018: LCD-Kauftipps 1440p (WQHD) tendiere ich mehr zum Viewsonic.

LG Ser1


----------



## Janna (6. April 2018)

Hi du, 

ich sitze/saß im selben Boot bzgl. neuen Monitorkauf und habe auch einen eigenen Thread hier offen. Ich hatte 2x den PG279Q zum testen da und leider hatte er beide Male starkes BLB in den Ecken, besonders die untere rechte Ecke. 
Mir wurde erzählt, das alle 3 der gelisteten Monitore das selbe Panel von AU verbaut haben, weshalb du bei allen die Lotterie hast, lediglich beim Coating soll es Unterschiede geben.

Im nachhinein hab ich mir den PG278QR gekauft, weil dieser Zeitweise relativ günstig im Angebot war und ebenfalls alle Features bietet (144hz,8Bit Farben, Gsync, Wqhd) jedoch TN ist. 
Leider hat man bei denen auch teils Probleme mit Color Banding und BLB/Ausleuchtung. 
Letzten Endes hab ich den jetzt auch nach einigen Wochen zurück gegeben und warte auf die neuen wqhd MSI Monitore mit VA Panel, die jetzt bald bei uns in Deutschland verfügbar sein sollen .
Diese haben zwar kein Gsync , jedoch sonst alles zusammen mit einem sehr guten Farbspektrum (laut Datenblatt) und für mich gutem Design. 

Bzgl. Gsync konnte ich bei mir keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen in den Spielen, die ich spiele. Die höhere Auflösung,bessere Farben und die 144hz hingegen haben einen subjektiv großen Unterschied gemacht.
Auf dem neuen Monitor konnte ich auch kein Tearing wahrnehmen (bei deaktiviertem Gsync) im Gegensatz zu dem alten und wirklich flüssiger fühlte es sich subjektiv auch mit eingeschalteter Funktion nicht bei 40-60fps in z.B. Crysis 3/Finalfantasy XV an.
Das scheint aber bei jedem unterschiedlich zu sein.

Ansonsten wenn du dich auch mit 31,5" anfreunden kannst, hatte ich Positives über den LG Electronics 32GK850G-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gelesen, der hätte auch alles mit Gsync (VA Panel). 
Für mich ist alles über 27 zu groß mit meinem begrenzten Platz.

lg


----------



## 0ssi (6. April 2018)

Ser1 schrieb:


> Ich weis das ich im hohen FPS Bereich eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit habe G-Sync zu nutzen ...


Das ist ein Irrglaube denn durch die höhere Aktualisierungsrate und hoffentlich auch höhere Framerate ändert sich deine Wahrnehmung und du regierst viel empfindlicher auf Ruckler
also V-Sync mit schwankenden FPS zwischen z.B. 100-144 spielt sich wirklich nicht gut. Da kann man FreeSync/G-Sync fast schon als technisches Wunder bezeichnen weil sehr smooth.
Wen ohne Syn das Tearing nicht stört (bei 144Hz sichtbar weniger als auf 60Hz) der kann über den Verzicht von G-Sync nachdenken und die 150€ in eine andere Komponente stecken.



Ser1 schrieb:


> aber kann mir das nicht in einigen Jahren wenn meine GPU die 60+ FPS nicht mehr schafft helfen das mein Bild bei FPS Schwankungen im 40-60 FPS Bereich noch flüssig bleibt?



Auch das ist so ein Mythos der nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat. Wenn du erst einmal mit hohen FPS auf 144Hz gezockt hast dann wirst du 40-60FPS nie wieder als flüssig empfinden.
Klar spielen sich 40-60FPS mit G-Sync einen Tick besser als mit V-Sync aber es steckt man die 150€ in eine stärkere Grafikkarte hat man immer 60FPS und das spielt sich noch besser.
Auch dabei gilt das bezieht sich nur auf den Vergleich zu V-Sync denn du könntest genauso gut ohne Sync zocken und hast das gleiche Spielgefühl aber leichtes Tearing bei Bewegung.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. April 2018)

Also den EIZO FS2735 Monitor habe ich selbst und bin damit auch extrem zufrieden, 
allerdings hat er eben Freesync und ist im Vergleich zu anderen ähnlichen Monitoren doch extrem teuer.


----------



## Rolle187 (7. April 2018)

Mal mein Feedback zum AOC AG271QG: Kam Mittwoch an, gestern ausgiebig getestet. Erste "Testphase" Vormittags im sehr hellen Raum. Eizo Monitortest fiel soweit super aus, keine erkennbaren Mängel/qualitativ sehr zufriedenstellend. BLB Test bei Youtube tatsächlich auch ohne erkennbares BLB. Getestete Spiele: zunächst natürlich eher "dunkel orientiert" -> Doom 2016, The Evil Within 2. Dann noch Kingdom Come Deliverance. In allen Fällen nichts gravierendes erkennbar an BLB. Die Bildqualität hingegen wirklich SEHR gut. Die Farben sehen verdammt schick aus und die Bildschärfe ist entsprechend super. Sogar bei KCD (welches ich am ausgiebigsten und aufgrund der GPU Performance "nur" in FHD, sprich unter der nativen Aufl. gespielt habe) sah alles wunderbar aus. Soweit so gut. Ich war bereits der Überzeugung, das war's. Der Monitor bleibt. Dann allerdings die abendliche zweite "Testphase" im dunkleren Zimmer. Nicht einmal tiefdüster, alle Lichter aus, Monitor als einzige Lichtquelle (wahrscheinlich war der Raum vormittags einfach -zu- hell). Bereits bei indirekter Zimmerbeleuchtung kam leider doch die Ernüchterung. Zwar hat dieser AOC "nur" an der rechten unteren Ecke BLB, welches sich über vll ca 5cm erstreckt, dieses ist spätestens bei den o.g. beiden, dunkleren Spielen aber schon deutlich erkennbar. Plötzlich ist dunkel nicht mehr gleich dunkel. Schade!

Fazit: Der Monitor ist wirklich top was die Bildqualität angeht. Vergleiche zu anderen kann ich nicht  ziehen, da es mein erster dieser Art war. Ich würde ihn aber definitiv, ruhigen Gewissens behalten, wenn das BLB nicht wäre. So werde ich ihn wohl kommende Woche wieder zurück schicken. Gebe dem ganzen aber noch wenigstens eine weitere Chance und erbitte ein Ersatzgerät. Bessere Chancen hat man ja mit den anderen (teureren und/oder älteren) Referenzen leider auch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Ser1 (7. April 2018)

Danke für dein Feedback @Rolle187 

Muss man halt MonitorLotterie spielen 

Ich tendiere zwar zum Viewsonic da er nicht viel teurer ist und (zumindest auf dem Papier) etwas mehr zu bieten hat.  Allerdings gehen die Preissprünge bei den Angeboten ja recht schnell wieder Richtung 800,-  was ich ärgerlich finde.
Den AOC kann man aktuell ohne groß über die 700,- zu kommen noch bei vielen Anbietern bestellen, teilweise auch ohne Versandgebühr. Ich werd das die Tage mal beobachten und mich nächste Woche entscheiden. 

Nur die Sache mit Gsync/Vsync wurmt mic hrichtig, da muss ich mich wohl mal intensiv belesen, sonst leg ich mir lieber den Zowie zu 

LG


----------



## 0ssi (9. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> Plötzlich ist dunkel nicht mehr gleich dunkel. Schade!


Das ist bei TN leider noch schlimmer weil sich durch die schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität die Bildqualität zum Rand hin verschlechtert und auch ein aktueller Monitor mit VA Panel ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher,
zwar ist der Gesamteindruck durch den höheren Kontrast und dunkleren Schwarzwert besser aber dafür hat man etwas Clouding und durch die langsame Reaktionszeit leichtes Schlieren und eine Art Flackern.


----------



## Rolle187 (10. April 2018)

Ich muss mich bzgl meines "BLB" fairerweise nochmal selbst korrigieren. Nach nochmaligem belesen und vergleichen was denn nun genau BLB und IPS Glow sind komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass mein AOC tatsächlich sogut wie kein BLB hat! Der problematische Effekt stellt sich als IPS Glow heraus. Das macht es zwar nicht wirklich besser aber ich versuche jetzt erstmal in den nächsten 2 Tagen, mithilfe von Monitor Einstellungen etwas zu bewirken. Falls ich Erfolg habe melde ich mich. Dummerweise tritt der Effekt eben auch schon bei schwacher Zimmerbeleuchtung auf und nicht nur in komplett dunklem Raum (was für mich relativ irrelevant gewesen wäre).



0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist bei TN leider noch schlimmer weil sich durch die schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität die Bildqualität zum Rand hin verschlechtert und auch ein aktueller Monitor mit VA Panel ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher,
> zwar ist der Gesamteindruck durch den höheren Kontrast und dunkleren Schwarzwert besser aber dafür hat man etwas Clouding und durch die langsame Reaktionszeit leichtes Schlieren und eine Art Flackern.



Also ich habe direkt neben dem neuen AOC meinen uralten PROLITE E2773HDS (von dem ich spätestens jetzt begeistert bin). Alt wie er ist, TN, und günstig wie er schon damals war mit um die 300€, er ist 100% fehlerfrei (habe alle Eizotests auch mit ihm, parallel durchgeführt). Typische TN Schwächen mag er haben aber ansonsten keinerlei nennenswerte Unstimmigkeiten oder gar herstellungstechnische Mängel. Einzig, dass er ein (im Vergleich zum AOC) eher kaltes Bild darstellt und natürlich nicht an die Bildqualität heran kommt.


----------



## 0ssi (11. April 2018)

Ein 60Hz TN Panel vor 5 Jahren war tatsächlich besser also die heutigen 144Hz Gurken von AU Optronics. Ich habe auch noch einen BenQ am Surf Rechner und bei meinen Eltern steht ein Uralt Samsung. Beide top.
Hier ein guter Erfahrungsbericht. Ich hatte auch 2 Wochen einen Acer Predator XB271HUA aber bei dunklen Bildinhalten bzw. bei dunkler Umgebung nur schwer zu ertragen. Dann lieber VA mit leichtem Schlieren.


----------



## Ser1 (12. April 2018)

*vergessen*


----------



## Rolle187 (12. April 2018)

Die Gefahr besteht beim Kauf eines neuen Monitors momentan leider immer, wie es aussieht. Der PG278QR ist ja TN soweit ich weiß. Dementsprechend natürlich schneller als IPS. Ich muss aber sagen (wie vorher vermutet und von vielen Seiten so beschrieben), dass mir die 3ms mehr nicht aufgefallen sind. Wenn man extrem schnelle Online Shooter auf Wettbewerb und hohem Niveau spielt vll aber so, hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Daher war das für mich kein Entscheidungskriterium


----------



## Ser1 (13. April 2018)

Man das macht einen echt mürbe....  ist es in Zeiten von 4K so schwer gute Bildqualität in niedrigeren Auflösungen darzustellen so dass alles noch einigermaßen flott reagiert.

Vergesst was ich gestern Abend geschrieben habe der" Viewsonic" wird sich wohl nächste Woche zugelegt und dann gibts hier meinen Erfahrungsbericht. Der AOC ist ja schon etwas weiter verbreitet vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen.


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Gibt's schon was neues? Ich habe mir mittlerweile den zweiten AG271QG bestellt. Gefühlt weniger Glow aber diesmal mit BLB (wieder unten rechts). Und scheinbar allgemein "unsaubererem" dunklen/schwarzen Bild an den Ecken (wieder leichter Glow oder auch eine Art BLB?). Werde auch dieSen höchstwahrscheinlich nächste Woche zurück schicken. Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob ich dem AOC eine dritte Chancen geben (vom Bild her ist er ja Top) oder ob ich gleich auf den XG2703-GS oder den PG279Q setzen soll. Tendiere eher zum Viewsonic, da er immerhin 1 Jahr weniger auf dem Buckel hat (auch Lim's Favorit), auch wenn der ASUS weiter verbreitet und viel gelobt ist. Der Viewsonic Erfahrungsbericht wäre vll hilfreich. 

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2018)

ISt das gleiche Glücksspiel.


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Vermutlich. Monitore kaufen macht heutzutage echt keinen Spaß. Ironischer Weise gerade wenn man tatsächlich mehr Geld ausgibt...


----------



## Janna (21. April 2018)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... ich sitze seit Monaten im selben Boot und schaue mich täglich um. 
Gestern kam nach ca. 1 Monat warten endlich der  MSI Optix MAG27CQ mit VA 144hz Wqhd und was ist?^^ 
Das Teil war defekt, die Anzeige funktionierte gar nicht (Monitor, sowie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Panels gingen an. Jedoch blieb die Anzeige immer Schwarz), sodass ich das Ding nicht mal ausprobieren konnte. 
Die Optik und Maße des Monitors gefielen mir und passten gut zu meinem Tisch, welcher an einer Wand steht und nur 60cm Tief ist.

Das Netzteil ist mir jedoch sehr Negativ aufgefallen, sah wie China Schrott aus (Keine Marke) und hatte ein laut hörbares Fiepen, hab anfangs gedacht, das käme aus meinen Lautsprechern... 
Ein weiterer negativer, aber nicht sooo schlimmer Aspekt war, das der Kopf (Mit dem MSI Logo) vom Standfuß (wo man die Höhe verstellen kann) quasi lose ist... es ist nur leicht drauf gesteckt und fällt ab, wenn man da direkt gegen kommt. 
Wenn der Monitor einmal richtig steht, geht man da ja eh nicht wirklich dran. (Das hoch/runter schieben geht ohne Probleme.)

Von der Haptik her, fühlten sich die Asus Modelle (PG279Q/PG278QR) viel stabiler und besser an.

Die Verfügbarkeit von den MSI Monitoren ist immer noch nicht wirklich gegeben in Deutschland, ich hatte den über Amazon DE gekauft und dieser wurde aus Spanien importiert (Langstrecken Versand).
Ersatzlieferung würde ca. 3 Wochen dauern, weshalb ich da auch aufgegeben habe....
Desweiteren wird der Preis 599€ betragen (bei MM/Saturn etc.) und dafür bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es das Wert ist, da kein Gsync (Hatte 444€ auf Amazon bezahlt was ich preislich ganz gut fand.)

Bzgl. PG279Q , hatte ich auch 2 da... beide hatten die "sehr schlimme, berüchtigte Ecke" unten Rechts (die bis in die Mitte des Panels reichte) und teilweise leicht/mäßig schlimmes BLB an den anderen Ecken.
PG278QR, hatte ich auch 2 da, beide hatten (trotz tn) auch BLB an den Rändern entlang links+rechts, wobei der erste auch Probleme mit der normalen Ausleuchtung hatte (Obere Bildschirm hälfte war dunkler als die untere) und beide schimmerten/glänzten in einem Gelbstich, wenn man den Kopf etwas bewegte, was wahrscheinlich am Coating liegt.

Habe vorhin den ViewSonic XG3240C gesehen, welcher Preislich derzeit für 526€ gut ausschaut. Jedoch ist 32' zu groß für meinen Tisch(an Wand)+Sitzabstand. 27' ist das was gerade noch geht. Sitze knapp 60cm vorm Bildschirm.

Bleibt wirklich nur abwarten und hoffen oder sich mit Kompromissen (Was wirklich schwer ist bei den hohen Preisen) zufrieden zu geben.... Mein Herz blutet richtig seit ich wieder von dem PG278QR auf meinen 24' 60hz fhd runter bin ._.
Wqhd und 144hz mit der besseren Farbdarstellung sind echt toll.... Hatte FFXV gekauft und vorher nur auf dem PG278QR gespielt, als ich dann nach einer Woche auf meinen alten ging war es wirklich ein Graus. 
Tearing, lags, bildstocker und ohne Vsync gar nicht Spielbar..... und das obwohl mit FHD die Performance ja besser sein sollte.  (Hatte weder Gsync noch Vsync auf dem PG278QR trotz wqhd gebraucht.)


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Spiele gerade sehr gerne Kingdom Come Deliverance und das hat auf dem AOC wirklich Freude gemacht. Wenn ich allerdings mal sowas wie Evil Within 2 gespielt habe sind genannte Mängel deutlich aufgefallen. Ist doch kein Zustand der Monitor markt gerade.... . Mal schauen was ich mache. Maximal noch einmal AOC. Wenn das wieder eine Enttäuschung ist vll noch 1-2 mal Viewsonic und ansonsten lasse ich's halt erstmal. Muss einem ggn.über dem Versand Handel ja direkt peinlich sein langsam


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2018)

Oder du probierst was anderes als IPS.


----------



## Ser1 (21. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> Gibt's schon was neues? [...]



Der "ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27" kam gestern an und auf den ersten Blick mit dem Werkssettings sieht er eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich habe ihn jetzt gestern Abend nur mit einigen Videos und Bildern getestet  und musste auch feststellen das es leichtes BLB gibt. Ich fand es bis jetzt noch nicht störend da es nur in der rechten unteren Ecke etwas stärker auftritt und sonst wirklich nur sehr leicht. Was das BLB angeht bin ich etwas positiv überrascht da ich hier schon einige heftigere BLB Fotos von Usern gesehn habe.  

Im TS hab ich mich mal bei ein par Kumpels schlau gemacht und die die sich damals auch umgeschaut haben wegen 144Hz meinten auch: "Richtig in der Suchmaschine filtern, bestellen und hoffen".  Einer hat fast ein Jahr rumgemacht bis er einen Monitor hatte mit dessen Makel er leben konnte.  Im großen Ganzen war es für jeden eine kleine Lotterie. Zumindest ab 2015/2016.

Wie gesagt ich hatte ihn gestern Nachmittag erst bekommen und kann jetzt noch kein ausführliches Feedback geben.  Aber ich bin etwas erleichtert das ich nicht schon direkt auf den ersten Blick an Retour denken muss. Im Laufe der Woche werde ich mehr sagen können.

Aber bissl Ersteindruck hab ich für euch

Nach dem ersten genaueren Hinsehen kann ich an der Verarbeitung des Bildschirms nichts negatives finden und auch der Standfuss macht einen stabilen Eindruck.
(Monitor hängt mittlerweile an einem Monitorarm)

Das OSD was ja angeblich unübersichtlich sein soll ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert. Klar muss man sich etwas damit beschäftigen aber die Bedienung und Steuerung ist relativ einfach gehalten. Es gibt mehrere voreingestellte Profile und freie Slots um eigene Profile zu erstellen.  Die Übersetzung ins Deutsche ist Top und löst sehr schnell das "Übersichtsproblem".

Netzteil würd ich auch als ziemlich solide verarbeitet beschreiben, zwar nicht als ziemlich hochwertig aber weit entfernt von billig.

Die Bildqualtität ist bis jetzt allerdings top, selbst bei dunkleren Bildern fällt das BLB nur auf weil ich explizit darauf geachtet hatte. Meine Freundin hats erst garnicht gemerkt.  Weis zeigt er kräftig an und ich konnte keine gelben Flecken erkennen.  Es gibt noch eine Treibersoftware die man von der Herstellerseite laden kann. Die habe ich aber noch nicht, darum kümmere ich mich heute.
Die Farben scheinen sich bei unterschiedlichen Betrachtungswinkel auch nicht stark zu verändern (Wäre das das IPS Glow?)

Mit einem gewissen Maß an BLB wird man wohl leben müssen. Da moderne IPS Panel wohl immer davon betroffen sind. Einige mehr andere weniger. 

Ich werde noch ein par Fotos machen

Also keine Sorge, Feedback kommt.
Könnt mir gerne noch par Tipps geben wie ich den Monitor noch testen kann bzw. fragt wenn ihr was wissen wollt  
Das ganze Thema ist eben neu für mich.



LG


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Hört sich ja schon mal ganz okay an. Vll versuche ich auch direkt den Viewsonic. Teste aber erstmal heute abend, bei sperrlicher/garkeiner Beleuchtung (oder statt Abends mit Rollladen unten falls vorhanden ^^) und dann eben bei dunklen Inhalten. Ich habe als Referenztest bei lir einfach immer gleich den ersten Lvl von Evil Within 2 gestartet und mich sozusagen in die dunkle Nacht gestellt. Da hat man dann alles gesehen was es zu sehen gab. Mir ist ja klar, dass ich nicht permanent solche Inhalte auf dem Bild habe. Aber für 700€+ erwarte ich, wenn es doch mal so ist, dies ebenso anständig dargestellt wird >.>. 

@JoM79

Ich habe mich bestimmt 1 Monat nur damit beschäftigt welche Panel Art ich eigtl nehmen soll. Und immer wieder wurde beschrieben, dass IPS und VA das beste Bild haben. Bei VA gibt's leider nichts mit den relevanten Specs 144Hz G-Sync  (was ich mittlerweile überragend finde, vorallem bei "low" Fps) 27" WQHD. Außerdem sollen die mehr zum schlieren neigen. Und TN, Naja Bild Quali eben. Gibt bestimmt welche die für TN gute Qualität haben. Aber eben auch kein IPS. Der einzige der wohl sehr anständige der mir einfällt wäre wohl der PG27VQ. Und der liegt ja mal eben bei über 800€. Außerdem lese ich immer öfter, dass die Referenz TN's mit diesen Specs  (lustigerweise) ebenfalls mit dem BLB Problem zu kämpfen haben. Gibt's augenblicklich eigtl irgendeinen High End Monitor der nahezu garantiert fehlerfrei geliefert werden kann?? Oo


----------



## Kaick (21. April 2018)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute,

ich war bereits dabei, einen neuen thread zu erstellen ... jetzt bin ich hier gelandet  Auch ich stecke im selben Boot fest und weiß einfach nicht, was ich machen soll.

Seit gefühlten Jahren will ich endlich mal auf einen 27 Zöller mit 144Hz, WQHD und GSync wechseln. Aber wohin ich auch schaue, überall lese ich nur von den häufig genannten Problemen. Der Preis für einen Monitor an sich, wäre mir aktuell auch wirklich egal - ich wäre gern bereit, dafür tief in die Tasche zu greifen. Aber das ich mich dann mit kleineren Problemen abfinden soll, kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Bei den heutigen Preisen, die für solche screens verlangt werden, sollte man doch als Kunde davon ausgehen dürfen, dass das Produkt fehlerfrei ist - was nun eben leider nicht der Fall ist.

Und diese Sache mit der Lotterie, mit dem will ich auch gar nicht anfangen. Da wäre bei mir persönlich einfach die Vorfreude zu groß, als das ich dann letztendlich von der Enttäuschung auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt werden würde.

Wie's aussieht, bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter übrig, als erstmal auf meinem alten 24 Zöller von Samsung mit DSR und Vsync 60 FPS weiter zu spielen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für diesen thread, werde das hier fleißig weiter verfolgen.

Allen weiterhin viel Glück und noch ein sonniges WE 

Kaick


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Gut gesprochen. Wahrscheinlich ist erstmal warten theoretisch fast am besten, zumindest wenn man sich nicht in Umständen und Enttäuschung verliegen will (als gut zahlender Kunde...). Wenn man allerdings bedenkt, dass diese Probleme seit Jahren bestehen und sich gefühlt wenig bis garnichts getan hat, frage ich mich wielange man noch auf eine (wieder) anständige Situation der Produkte in dieser Kategorie warten soll.


----------



## Janna (21. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen. Spiele gerade sehr gerne Kingdom Come Deliverance und das hat auf dem AOC wirklich Freude gemacht. Wenn ich allerdings mal sowas wie Evil Within 2 gespielt habe sind genannte Mängel deutlich aufgefallen.



Ja war bei mir genauso, da man in FFXV öfter Nachts unterwegs ist und alles wirklich sehr dunkel ist. Da ists mir sehr stark aufgefallen (trotz TN). 
Ich neige derzeit zu VA wenn ich etwas vernünftiges mit den Maßen finde, da die auch ein schönes Bild liefern und weniger von den gängigen Mängeln betroffen zu sein scheinen.
(Bzgl. schlieren müsste ich mal ausprobieren, ob es mir auffällt) Generell spiele ich aber nur wenig Shooter Spiele, weshalb es bei mir nicht so dramatisch sein sollte, hoffe ich zumindest.
Gsync machte für mich überhaupt gar keinen Unterschied, das muss wirklich jeder am besten selbst mal ausprobieren und schauen ob er was sieht. Bei mir haben die 144hz gereicht gegen Tearing (Hab nichts mehr gesehen davon). 
Allein dafür je nach Gerät um die 150€ Aufpreis zu bezahlen ist es mir nicht Wert.

Den Samsung C27HG70 hätte ich sofort ausprobiert, wenn er nicht diesen total besch******* Standfuß hätte... Der bis 40cm nach hinten steht ~25cm ist max von dem was bei mir noch funktioniert. 
Das flimmern hätte ich evtl. gar nicht wahrgenommen. 
Der Platzmangel ist auch einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich nicht nach einem 4k Monitor schaue, da dieser schon 32' groß sein sollte und ich derzeit nicht die Möglichkeit habe mehr Platz zu schaffen...

@ Kaick Ja sieht leider so aus.... danke, dir auch 

lg


----------



## Kaick (21. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> (...) frage ich mich wielange man noch auf eine (wieder) anständige Situation der Produkte in dieser Kategorie warten soll.



So blöd und vor allem enttäuschend dies klingen mag, für mich sieht das ganze Thema nach einer never-ending story aus  Du sagst es ja selbst, es sind mittlerweile bereits Jahre und der Zustand ist mMn immer noch genau so, wie's damals auch schon war. Also für mich, ist da keine Besserung in Sicht -_-

Schon traurig eig. da hat man schon die Power im System für 2K / 4K (je nach game), aber man kann's nicht in vollen Zügen genießen.

Kaick


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2018)

Naja, FHD braucht ja jetzt auch nicht soviel Leistung.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

Tut mir leid, finde ich jetzt etwas übertrieben.
Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile und bestimmt ist jeder auch etwas empfindlicher als der Andere und jeder hat sein Geschmack. Aber wie so oft... um so mehr herum probiert wird um so mehr verunsichert man sich am ende selbst. Einfach ein Monitor bestellen der im Großem und ganzem gut aussieht, der auch seinen eigenen Bedürfnisse entsprechen kann und dann einfach nach eigenem Empfinden entscheiden.

Durch das Widerrufsrecht kann man da nicht  viel Falsch machen oder einfach mal zum Media Markt, Saturn usw. fahren und sich die Bildschirme in Natura mal anschauen.
Habe mir erst letzte Woche ein neuen UWQHA in 34 Zoll gegönnt und bin nach meinen Ermessen sehr zufrieden. Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück ein gutes Modell abbekommen zu haben.


----------



## TheComedian18 (21. April 2018)

Sam91 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... ich sitze seit Monaten im selben Boot und schaue mich täglich um.
> Gestern kam nach ca. 1 Monat warten endlich der  MSI Optix MAG27CQ mit VA 144hz Wqhd und was ist?^^
> Das Teil war defekt, die Anzeige funktionierte gar nicht...



Nun, dann kann ich dir ja berichten.

Also, der MAG27CQ hat an sich jede Erwartung erfüllt, aber meiner hatte viele Pixelfehler, weshalb er weg ging, aber im großen und ganzen war das an sich DER Bildschirm schlechthin.

Die Farben waren hervorragend, also viel besser als beim Dell S2417DG, aber auch Banding war vorhanden, wenngleich nicht so stark, zudem scheint der Schirm auch Dithering zu können, zumindest vom Empfinden her, sahen die Übergänge sehr weich aus.

Kein Clouding, kein BLB, leichter Glow bei seitlicher Betrachtung, aber kein penetranter IPS Glow, der auch bei dunklen Bildschirminhalten zu sehen ist. Kein Flimmern wie bei Samsung C27HG70 berichtet wird und auch keine Scanlines. Das Coating ist aber in jedem Fall stumpfer als beim Dell, aber nicht das mir das negativ aufgestossen ist.

Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann ist, das der Schirm bei dunklen Inhalten zu schlieren neigt und das Bild läuft deutlich unrunder als bei G-Sync, da muss man abwägen, ob das dann einem Wert ist. Aber Curved muss ich sagen, merkt man überhaupt nicht, also wenn ich ne AMD Karte hätte, wäre der Schirm ein NoBrainer, vorausgesetzt, man erwischt einen Fehlerfreien Schirm, aber als derzeitiger Nvidia Nutzer muss man sich das gut überlegen, ob man fast 500€ hinblättert und die Sync Technologie nicht nutzen kann.

27" 16:9 WQHD mit VA-Panel... mit G-Sync wäre das zu dem Preis ein Kassenschlager...


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Wenn's mal so einfach/ich so anspruchslos wäre. "Im Großen und Ganzen" ist ja nun Auslegungssache. Wenn die optische Verarbeitung des Monitors nicht das Maß der Dinge ist, okay. Hat er nicht das umfangreichste Zubehör, kein Problem. Aber scheitert er im elementarsten der Sache, nämlich ein fehlerfreies Bild wieder zu geben und das nicht etwa weil das Panel qualitativ nicht mehr her macht, sondern weil die Konstruktion es einfach zu Fehlern kommen lassen kann. Also dann ist das mMn kein Produkt für 700€+. Vll bin ich auch einfach nicht vermögend genug um das so zu sehen . Und mir die Monitore im laden anzusehen bringt auch nichts. Wie wir alle wissen sind die Fehler ja nicht Typen übergreifend, sondern treten von individuellem Monitor zu individuellem Monitor auf.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

Kennst du den Witz... Fiat Fahrer grüßen unterwegs nicht, weil sie sich immer in der Werkstatt treffen... 
Nichts gegen Fiat Fahrer aber der Witz bezieht sich darauf das ein Forum auch wie eine Werkstatt ist, wer Hilfe braucht oder sucht besucht eines, wer zufrieden ist wird kaum eines aufsuchen oder zumindest keine Hilfe.


----------



## Rolle187 (21. April 2018)

Vollkommen richtig. Aber was hat das mit der Thematik zu tun . War heute übrigens beim örtlichen Media Markt. Die haben den AG271QG und den PG279Q da. Wenn ich den AOC zurück schicke werde ich dort meine Monitore beziehen, geht fixer. Leider führen die keine Viewsonic, deshalb wird's wohl doch als nächstes der ASUS


----------



## Ser1 (22. April 2018)

So, ich hab mich jetzt mal hingesetzt und unter Anderem den Eizo Test gemacht.

Eines vorweg, ich weis nicht wie ich  eine Kamera einstellen muss das sie ein "echtes" Bild vom Monitor macht. Jedes Bild das ich im Dunkeln geschossen habe hat das BLB auf dem Foto um das 100 fache verstärkt dargestellt. Viel zu viel, ich werde daher nur ein paar Bilder hochladen und euch nur kurz erklären wie das BLB bei mir vorhanden ist.  Also wie ich es mit meinen Augen sehe, die sind ja schließlich ausschlaggebend, nicht die Kameralinse.


*BLB:
*
Es ist leider vorhanden aber glücklicherweise hält es sich in Grenzen.
Die Ecken sind leicht am hell schimmern, unten rechts ist es am stärksten aber es ist wirklich nur geringfügig.
Ich habe mal 2 Bilder angehängt, leider sind die Fotos alle relativ unbrauchbar aber ihr seht hier was ich meine. *Es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie es auf dem Bild aussieht.
*Bis auf die rechte untere Ecke tritt das BLB an den anderen 3 Ecken nur geringfügig auf es scheint wirklich nur sehr wenig unterm Rand hervor. Die Ecke rechts unten hat das stärkste BLB was für mich allerdings nicht störend wirkt.
Im Zweiten Bild habe ich mal eben grob markiert wie ich das BLB mit eigenen Augen sehe da die Kamera es sehr stark hervorhebt.

*Die Bilder sind beim EizoTest Nr11 "Blickwinkelstabilität" entstanden da dort die Kamera etwas dezenter mit dem BLB Effekt umging  Die hellen Kreise gehören zum EizoTest !*


*Bildqualität, Pixel, Kontrast. -> EizoTest

*Die *Farbabstände* (Eizo Test Nr8) kann er sehr gut differenziert darstellen. Ich hab Alle Werte gleich gesetzt und nur +1 oder +2 erhöht und schon war ein unterschied zu erkennen.
Ich konnte im Eizo Test 2-7 bei Schwarz,Weiß,Rot,Grün und Blau *keine Pixelfehler* feststellen.
Auch die *Farbverläufe *(EizoTest Nr9) bei 256 Schritten sind sehr gleichmäßig.
*Text* wird auch optimal dargestellt, egal welcher Größe sowie bei Schwarz auf Weis und Weiß auf Schwarz.


*Blickwinkel
*Also bei schwarz wird es logischerweise immer heller je spitzer der Blickwinkel wird gerade von rechts betrachtet fällt es früh auf, rechts ist halt auch die kritische Seite.
Bei Weiß stelle ich absolut nichts negatives fest. Ich bin generell von dem klaren Weiß beeindruckt. Momentan kann ich damit meinen Raum erleuchten 
Bei farbenfrohen hochauflösenden Bildern und Videos bleibt die Qualtität, die Farben bleiben wie sie sind.

Das war nur ein kleiner _Speedtest_ zu später Stund. Bis jetzt bin ich erfreut über meinen Kauf.

Noch Fragen, Wünsche oder Anregungen?


_So, jetzt aber mal auschlafen,   _
LG
Ser1


Entschuldigt die Unschärfe der Bilder


----------



## Janna (22. April 2018)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Nun, dann kann ich dir ja berichten.



Klingt schon mal gut, danke dir  heute hab ich durch Zufall mitbekommen, dass Amazon ihn wieder Vorrätig hatte und dieses Mal in Deutschland. 
Hab sofort nach einer Ersatzlieferung angefragt und bekomme am Dienstag einen neuen. Bin gespannt.
Hat bei dir das Netzteil auch Geräusche gemacht/gefiept?

Bei uns im Mediamarkt hatten die heute den Acer Predator XB271HUTbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland im Angebot für 650€ , 
ich hätte auch welche ausprobieren können bevor ich einen Mitnehme meinte der Acer Mitarbeiter der auch da war. (2-3 waren da)
Die kleben dann wohl so einen Aussteller Sticker auf die Verpackungen und verkaufen die für 50€ weniger weiter, wo ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte...
Leider sind die Maße wieder knapp bei dem und Optisch finde ich den Acer am schlimmsten von den ganzen Monitoren. 

Der Acer Mitarbeiter war aber total schockiert als ich ihn fragte warum auf Geizhals etc. bei dem IPS Acer 6bit+Frc angegeben wird obwohl der 8 Bit hat wegen gleiches Panel wie der Asus,AOC etc.
Da hat er erstmal rumtelefoniert und recherchiert fast 20 min. bis er die Information mit 8bit bestätigt bekam. War wirklich freundlich, meinte auch dass im Juni wahrscheinlich die neuen Acer Modelle rauskommen, diese das selbe Design nur in Blau haben werden und irgendwas mit Triton heißen. Er konnte aber nichts zu den Spezifikationen sagen....

Naja bin mal gespannt wie es mit dem MSI wird , wenn es vom Gefühl her wie auf dem PG279Q/PG278QR mit ausgeschaltetem Gsync ist, wäre ich sehr zufrieden.

@Ser1 Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt. Leider scheint er aber auch die berühmte rechte Ecke unten zu haben, wenns für dich aber nicht so schlimm ist, ist es gut. 
Mich hat es am meisten in dunklen Spielen (bei Nacht etc.) gestört, wenn ich im dunklen Zimmer gespielt habe.

lg


----------



## Ser1 (22. April 2018)

Sam91 schrieb:


> ... Leider scheint er aber auch die berühmte rechte Ecke unten zu haben....



Wenn ich jetzt so davor hocke nehm ich in keiner SItuation das BLB war da es wirklich nur auffällt wenn ich explizit drauf achte, der Monitor ist eigentlich zu ca 95% richtig schwarz, wenn ich damit normal arbeite/spiele.  Rechts unten seh ich halt nur wenn das Bild komplett schwarz ist, wenn da zum Beispiel im Spiel ein dunklerer Level oder Bereich ist nehm ich das zum Beispiel nur wahr wenn ich wieder genau hinschaue. Es gab bis jetzt keine Situation wo  es penetrant aufgefallen war. 

Rechts unten sieht man halt mit bloßem Auge auch nur soweit wie ich es auf dem zweiten Bild gekennzeichnet habe, und wenn im Spiel nicht alles 100% dunkel ist merkt man das kaum. Meine Freundin hab ich mal davor gesetzt und sie hat es nur gemerkt als ich sie drauf hinwies. Also momentan kann ich mich noch nicht beschweren 



edit:  ich werde es trotzdem mal wagen und ihn umtauschen, da die ecke rechts unten bei extrem dunklen Inhalt doch schon stört. Ich hab das Gefühl wenn der Monitor etwas wärmer wird,  wächst auch der Lichthof mit. Gestern bei Arma3 in der Nacht unterwegs gewesen und hat tierisch genervt.


----------



## Ser1 (23. April 2018)

So meine Freunde, entschuldigt wenn ich einen neuen Post mache aber vielleicht interssiert das ja den einen oder anderen.

Also ich habe extra etwas mehr bezahlt um über Amazon zu bestellen (PrimeKunde), da die Händler die mir über Geizhals vorgeschlagen wurden mir vom Support her nicht so zusagen wie Amazon. Meine Erfahrung mit Amazon sind bis jetzt nur die Besten gewesen.
Fakt ist, ohne große Diskussion bekomme ich einen neuen Monitor bis morgen geschickt und muss dann innerhalb 30 Tage den "Alten" zurückschicken.  

- Keine anstrengende Diskussion mit dem Support der 1000 Lösungen für ein eindeutiges Problem vorschlagen will.
- keine Mehrkosten
- Kaum Wartezeit
- Ich muss nicht erst den Alten zurückschicken damit der neue losgeschickt wird.

Der Einzige Aufwand ist das umstöpseln der Monitore 

Klar nicht jeder hat Lust drauf aber ich finde einfacher kann man sich nicht an die Panel-Lotterie machen.

LG

*PS: Falls noch Feedback erwünscht ist werd ich mich wieder damit melden.*


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2018)

Sehe da kein Problem darin und gefällt mir ein Produkt nicht würde ich es auch nicht behalten.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2018)

Ich tu mir sowas garnicht erst an und bestelle mir erst garkeinen IPS.


----------



## HisN (23. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich tu mir sowas garnicht erst an und bestelle mir erst garkeinen IPS.



This.
Ich versteh auch wirklich die Leute nicht, die Wissen das sie einen Monitor mit BLB bekommen, und das akzeptieren und hoffen das es "nicht so stark ist".
Es hat einfach nicht da zu sein. Punkt. 
Da kann der Monitor 10.000hz haben, er wird nicht gekauft. So einfach isses. 
Ich kauf mir doch auch kein Auto, von dem ich weiß das es nicht geradeaus fährt, anstatt zu hoffen, das es nur ganz wenig nach rechts zieht ...


----------



## Kaick (23. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Es hat einfach nicht da zu sein. Punkt.



Amen to that. Und genau aus diesem Grund (leider), tu ich mir das Ganze gar nicht an, so sehr ich auch wechseln will. Weil's einfach nicht sein kann, dass man für solche Preise damit leben soll.

Bei einem 150 € screen würd selbst ich sagen, f*** drauf, behalt ich den halt. Aber nicht in dieser Preisklasse, was die Teile kosten.

Kaick


----------



## Rolle187 (24. April 2018)

Danke für die Info Ser1. Bin definitiv weiterhin an der Entwicklung interessiert. War schon leicht stutzig als du den Monitor trotz ("leichter") Mängel behalten wolltest ^^. Werde meinen AOC heute zurück schicken und mir beim Media Markt den Asus holen. Das mit Amazon ist allerdings wirklich gut zu wissen.

@Rest: prinzipiell ist das exakt mein Denken. Aber welche Alternative gibt es? Ich wollte schon bei (hochpreisiger) Neuanschaffung das beste an Bildqualität was für diesen Preisrahmen möglich ist. Er soll ja laange hier stehen. Und wenn ich mir die Entwicklung über die letzten 3 Jahre anschaue hat sich nicht viel verändert was Probleme/Alternativen angeht. Will jetzt auch nicht auf gut Glück nochmal etliche Monate/Jahre warten :/. Und sollte man ein gutes Panel erwischen ist ja alles bestens. Mein erster AOC hatte zb fast 0 BLB. Ich habe es selbst im Dunkeln suchen müssen an einer einzigen winzigen Stelle. Wäre nur diese Rechte untere Ecke nicht gewesen >.>. Übrigens bin ich nach wie vor nicht sicher was das war. Dachte am Ende ja IPS Glow. War ein heller Schimmer der stärker wurde wenn ich von weiter links hingesehen habe und schwächer von rechts. Allerdings hat er seine Farbe von weißlich zu hell orange gewechselt als das Power LED vom Monitor, beim herunterfahren des PC's, die Farbe ebenso gewechselt hat (weil das Signal weg war), kurz bevor er entsprechend im Standby war. Sprich,  ich hatte das Gefühl dieser Glow wird vom Power LED des Monitors "gespeist".


----------



## Ser1 (24. April 2018)

Schön wäre es wenn die Hersteller mal ihr Herstellung optimieren, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein nach jahrelanger Erfahrung und Forschung mal ein par Schichten sauber übereinander zu legen. Und ne entsprechende Qualtitätskontrolle????  Schauen die sich nicht an was sie da zusammenstecken?
Wenns wenigstens irgendwo angaben zum BLB etc. gäbe.
Klar vom Hersteller bestimmt nicht die wären ja schön blöd. Aber es gibt doch zum Beispiel wie bei Mindfactory einen "Pixelfehler"Test damit wird garantiert das dein bestellter Monitor keiner Pixelfehler hat. Wenn das ein Händler weiterführt und einen Check anbietet um dir zu garantieren das du einen anständigen Monitor bekommst würden die Hersteller auch ganz schnell reagieren. Ich hab halt keine Ahnung wo das Problem bei der Verarbeitung oder Montage liegt.

Aber für fast 800,- hab ich schon nen gewissen Anspruch deswegen teste ich ja, und siehe da ich tausch ihn jetzt doch um.
Mal schaun ob ich wirklich heute schon mein Ersatzgerät zuhause stehen hab. 

LG

_...... oder im schlimmsten Fall ein TN Gerät zulegen?...._


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2018)

Qualitätskontrolle kostet Geld, viel Geld.
Vor allem dann, wenn du jeden einzelnen Monitor überprüfen willst.
Nehmen wir mal an, dass alle 2 Minuten ein Monitor vom Band läuft, dann hast du 30 Monitore in der Stunde hergestellt.
Wenn jetzt aber jeder Monitor überprüft werden soll, kommen nochmal bestimmt 10 Minuten für die Überprüfung oben drauf.
Sind wir also bei 12 Minuten oder 5 Monitore pro Stunde.
Was heissen würde, dass deine Produktion um 85% reduziert ist und du durch die Qualitätskontrolle nochmal zusätzliche Kosten von sagen wir mal 20% hast.
Also wird darauf verzichtet und lieber ein Monitor 10mal getauscht, ist für den Hersteller immer noch billiger.

Aller Werte und Zeiten sind frei erfunden.


----------



## Ser1 (24. April 2018)

Ich weis nicht wie hoch komplex das übereinanderlegen der einzelnen Schichtem ist aber ich denk halt so darüber das man doch seinen Fertigungsprozess soweit beoabachten sollte um ihn Stück für Stück optimieren zu können. Dann braucht es auch keine 100% Kontrolle. Ich meine bei der aktuellen Situation würde doch ein Monitor der garantiert kein BLB oder Ähnliches hat und mit top Bildqualität daher kommt auch schnell die Kosten wieder decken? So ein Bildschirm sollte dementsprechend begehrt sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2018)

LCD ohne blb gibt es nicht.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ein Monitor bei der Prüfung meist in nem klimatisiertem Raum stehen würde und er direkt vom Band kommt. 
Selbst wenn er da sehr gut ist wird er danach verpackt, mehrmals transportiert und beim Kunden  wieder ausgepackt. 
Das sich das Gehäuse dabei verzieht ist sehr wahrscheinlich und schon ist der Aufwand der Prüfung auch wieder dahin. 
Bei der Temperatur das Gleiche, bei 35 Grad Umgebungstemperatur und länger Nutzung wird er ungleich wärmer und verzieht sich abermals. 
Schon hast du wieder ein anderes Ergebnis. 
Ein wichtiger Schritt zur Minimierung wäre, wenn man nicht mehr auf Edge LED setzen würde. 
Und stell dir mal vor, die neuen UHD 144Hz Gsync HDR Monitore kommen mit dieser Qualität daher wer bezahlt dafür 2500 Euro?


----------



## Rolle187 (24. April 2018)

Irgendeine Lösung sollte jedenfalls gefunden werden. Sicherlich eine möglichst realistische. So wie diese Monitore jetzt weitgehend ausgeliefert werden und bei dem was sie kosten. Das passt einfach mal gar nicht zusammen. Habe meinen zweiten AOC jetzt wieder zurück geschickt und beim örtlichen Media Markt heute einen PG279Q geholt. Kann jetzt schon sagen, der geht auch zurück. "Nur" leichtes BLB und wieder die helle untere rechte Ecke durch IPS Glow. Mittlerweile muss ich selbst schon fast darüber lachen. Was ich aber sagen kann (werde es morgen Vormittag nochmal testen, wenn ich nicht mehr so müde vom Tag bin ), der PG279Q hat ein subjektiv weniger tolles Bild als der AG271QG. Immernoch gut, klar. Aber beim AOC hatte ich die ganze Zeit diesen kleinen "Wow" Effekt im Hinterkopf, bei eiversen Szenen in Kingdom Come Deliverance. Hatte ich eben nicht so sehr. Wirkte etwas verwaschener und blasser (habe natürlich mit den Einstellungen des Monitors gespielt). Wie gesagt subjektiv. Werde den jedenfalls zurück geben, mir dafür nochmal einen (billigeren, lol) AOC dafür mitnehmen und schauen wie der ist. Meine Auswahl ist (SUBJEKTIV!) jedenfalls auf AOC oder Viewsonic geschrumpft (sollte sich morgen mit ausgeruhten Augen nichts änder ^^).


----------



## Ser1 (24. April 2018)

Also der zweite  Viewsonic ist hat die selbe Macke rechts unten und die linke untere ecke leuchtet noch heller und breitflächiger blau als beim "alten".  Somit schick ich den Umtausch wieder zurück. Als ich hab das mal reflektiert und mich mal etwas umgehört bei Kollegen, Freunden und Bekannten mit IPS Bildschirmen.
Alle haben logischerweise BlB und und Glow, nur einer hat mir ein Bild gezeigt bei dem selbst durch die Handykamera es noch "ok" aussah, und Kameras heben es ja sehr stark hervor. Ich konnte mir leider kein Livebild anschaun aber das war so das beste Ergebniss was ich gesehn habe.
Die Helligkeit stand bei 100%  und der Kontrast auf 60% ich bin mit beiden auf 45% runter und somit hab ich nur noc hdie eine Ecke die je nach Szene auffällt oder nicht.

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe und auch gesehn habe muss ich zugestehn das ich doch schon einen guten Fang gemacht habe. Mal schaun was der nächste bringt 

 Von meinem Sichtwinkel aus gesehen wäre es mir lieber wenn die oberen Ecken durchscheinen würden. Da ich etwas auf den Monitor herabblicke und somit der Effekt nicht so verstärkt wird. Wenn ich meine Augen genau auf Höhe der Mitte des Monitors habe ist das BLB weitestgehend unauffällig  und ich würde ich mir keinen Stress mehr machen.  Mal schaun, einmal tauschen wir noch, danach geh ich auch mal in die Elektroläden 


LG


----------



## Janna (25. April 2018)

Also bei mir ist nun der Ersatz Msi mag27cq angekommen, dieses Mal ohne Probleme. Es funktionierte alles sofort und das Netzteil fiept auch nicht so laut wie beim ersten Monitor.
Dieser ist mein erster VA Monitor, nachdem ich die verschiedenen TN und IPS ausprobiert hatte und muss sagen, dass mir ebenfalls das Schlieren, obwohl ich es noch nicht kannte, sofort aufgefallen ist auf dunklem Hintergrund.
Habe dann bei "Reaktionszeit" im OSD die Einstellung auf "Extrem"  gestellt, wodurch das viel besser wurde, leider wird aber durch die Einstellung die Beleuchtung dunkler und die meisten OSD Einstellungen werden ausgegraut, sodass man ausser RBG nichts mehr 
um/einstellen kann. 
Frage mich, ob das normal ist 

Ansonsten freuts mich total wieder wqhd/144hz zu haben, das einzige wo ich aber noch Probleme habe ist beim Kalibrieren, da es zu dem Monitor keine Erfahrungen bisher gibt und ich nicht so ein Gerät habe ists nicht ganz so einfach. Zumal ich nicht weiß ,bei z.B. starken Farben ob es jetzt "normal"
 wegen VA ist, da ich die meiste Zeit TN gewöhnt war und bei den IPS schon fertige Profile irgendwo her hatte.

Bisher keine Pixelfehler oder sonstige Probleme, bin mal gespannt obs so bleibt. Ich würde bisher jedem der sucht empfehlen den Monitor auszuprobieren, wenn man auf Gsync verzichten kann/ eine Amd Karte besitzt.

lg


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2018)

Das mit der Reaktionszeit liegt daran, dass da eine Motion Blur Reduction aktiviert wird.


----------



## Rolle187 (26. April 2018)

Chang of plans. Der PG279Q geht nach wie vor zurück an den Media Markt. Der AOC müsste eigtl auch heute wieder bei Mindfactory eintrudeln. Anstatt mir einen weiteren AOC bei Media Markt mit zu nehmen, habe ich mir allerdings eben einen Viewsonic bei MF bestellt. Die sind gerade für 699€ drin, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Laut LIM (subjektiv) eh der beste der 3 (bzw 4) Monitore und den hatte ich ja auch noch nicht. Außerdem lag der vor ca 1 Woche ja noch bei fast 800. Insofern, why not. Bin jetzt schon gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Ser1 (26. April 2018)

Rolle187 schrieb:


> Chang of plans. Der PG279Q geht nach wie vor zurück an den Media Markt. Der AOC müsste eigtl auch heute wieder bei Mindfactory eintrudeln. Anstatt mir einen weiteren AOC bei Media Markt mit zu nehmen, habe ich mir allerdings eben einen Viewsonic bei MF bestellt. Die sind gerade für 699€ drin, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Laut LIM (subjektiv) eh der beste der 3 (bzw 4) Monitore und den hatte ich ja auch noch nicht. Außerdem lag der vor ca 1 Woche ja noch bei fast 800. Insofern, why not. Bin jetzt schon gespannt was dabei raus kommt.



da bin ich jetzt auch mal gespannt, ich muss mich jetzt auch erstmal um meine Retour kümmern fahre aber heute auch mal beim MediaMarkt vorbei.


----------



## Ser1 (1. Mai 2018)

ah Jungs, ich glaub ich geb das auf und bleib bei TN,
werd wohl zum PG278QR" greifen...


----------



## Rolle187 (1. Mai 2018)

Der momentane XG2703-GS hat ebenfalls wieder die rechte untere Ecke. Geht aber einigermaßen. BLB nur eine kleine Stelle direkt daneben. Konnte es Bus jetzt nur bedingt testen aber das wird diese Woche noch passieren. Wenn ich zu "nein" tendiere und ihn zurück gebe, werde ich wohl auch erstmal warten... Macht ja so keinen Sinn


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

Ser1 schrieb:


> ah Jungs, ich glaub ich geb das auf und bleib bei TN,
> werd wohl zum PG278QR" greifen...


Ich bin extrem zufrieden. Man muss sich ziemlich Mühe mit der Farbkalibrierung geben, dass hat mich zwei Stunden Zeit gekostet. Wenn man den Monitor dunkel stellt, klappt es auch mit den Schwarzwerten.  Ja, ein IPS sieht brillianter aus, zum Spielen reicht mir TN aber völlig. Bildbearbeitung gibt es bei mir nicht. Und zum Arbeiten, also CAD und FEM ist das alles viel zu gut, mache ich aber auch nur kurz auf dem Monitor, wer arbeitet schon gerne am Wochenende...

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist das immer wieder zerrissene Bild, wenn die Syncronisation sich mal wieder verhaspelt. Oft reicht es, im Spiel dreimal hin und her zum Desktop zu springen, oft aber auch nicht, dann eben ein Neustart. Nervt, aber das gute Bild entschädigt für alles. Ich schaue auf meinen Monitor mittig drauf, da stört mich eine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit nicht. Bei 27" ist das aich weniger, je nachdem, wie dicht man vor dem Monitor kauert.


----------



## Ser1 (3. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem zufrieden...



Hast du den PG278QR?  Oder spielst du generell auf TN an?

LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2018)

Ser1 schrieb:


> Hast du den PG278QR?  Oder spielst du generell auf TN an?
> 
> LG


 PG278QR  
also diesen  ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Er hat kein colour banding, wenn die Bilder gut gerendert sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ser1 (3. Mai 2018)

Ok, meiner kommt morgen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

@interessierterUser
Verstehe nicht ganz was du uns mit diesem Bild zeigen möchtest.
Denn Screenhots werden intern der Grafikkarte erstellt und zeigen nicht was auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt wird.
Mit deinem Bild kann nur jeder für sich sein Bildschirm testen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit deinem Bild kann nur jeder für sich sein Bildschirm testen.


Genau darum geht es. Es ist ein Bild mit hoher BIT Tiefe und es wird darum auf meinem Bildschirm gut und stufenlos dargestellt.
Jetzt kann jeder testen, der Colour Banding vermutet, ob es am Monitor liegt, ober an schlechter Qualität des darzustellenden
Bildes. Natürlich habe ich übelstes Colour Banding, wenn es sich um minderwertige Bilder handelt. Das liegt aber nicht am Monitor


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

Wird bei mir auch sehr gut dargestellt.


----------



## Ser1 (4. Mai 2018)

Also da ich seid heute Mittag den *ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR *aufgebaut habe und seid gut einer Stunde er nun an meinem Monitorhalter montiert ist. Wäre für mich die Monitorsuche hiermit beendet. 
Ich habe bewusst darauf verzichtet einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Viewsonic zu wagen (TN vs IPS). Ich habe ihn angeschlossen, und einfach alles getestet was mir so einfiel.

Danke auch hierfür


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich persönlich habe bei Farben und Kontrast nichts zu meckern.  Keine Probleme bei Schwarz und Weiß solange der Blickwinkel eben stimmt, weil TN halt.
Allerdings ist der Blickwinkel bei dem das Bild noch in Ordnung ist auch nicht so schlecht. Man kann normal zu zweit neben einander sitzen ohne störenden Nachteil in der Bildqualität.

Der erste Viewsonic war eigentlich schon ein Glücksgriff, fast kaum sichtbares BLB ausser eben in der rechten unteren Ecke.  Und genau das hat mich in wirklich dunklen Szenen extrem gestört.
 Beim Asus jetzt ist das nicht der Fall und ich finde auch er hat nur den typischen TN Nachteil was den Blickwinkel angeht. Ich merke keinen großen Unterschied zu vorher und mir gefällt was ich sehe.
Den direkten direkten Vergleich, wie schon gesagt, bewusst vermieden. Ich denke schon das die Bildqualität bei IPS wirklich sichtbar besser ist. aber das heist nicht das ich jetzt ein schlechtes Bild habe im Gegenteil ! 


Ich hätte schon gern weitergemacht und euch über diverse Monitore berichtet und dem einen oder anderen mehr geholfen bei der Monitorsuche.
Aber es ist doch schon eine nervige Sache dauernd neu zu bestellen oder Ersatzgeräte zu ordern und alles immer wieder umzubauen.

Danke an Alle die sich hier eingebracht haben.  

Ich bin hier somit dann raus. Werde ab und an noch hier rein schauen. PM sind ok falls jmd ne Frage hat.
In diesem Sinne:

LG
Ser1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

Ser1 schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich habe bei Farben und Kontrast nichts zu meckern. ...


Keine Ahnung, ob die Werkseinstellung von Moinitor zu Monitor sich ändert, meiner war mir viel zu hell, alleine schon die Reduktion der Helligkeit gar sehr viel gefühlten Kontrast gebracht, weil es merklich dunkeler wurde. Dazu minimal die Farben eingestellt, und es wirkt merklich realer. Kann man machen, muss man nicht... Viel Spaß mit G-sync


----------



## Ser1 (4. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob die Werkseinstellung von Moinitor zu Monitor sich ändert, meiner war mir viel zu hell, alleine schon die Reduktion der Helligkeit gar sehr viel gefühlten Kontrast gebracht, weil es merklich dunkeler wurde. Dazu minimal die Farben eingestellt, und es wirkt merklich realer. Kann man machen, muss man nicht... Viel Spaß mit G-sync



Klar hab ich alles etwas angepasst aber nur gering. Nicht das man darüber jetzt noch nen Guide schreiben müsste    Ist auch ne persönliche Sache wie man das Bild empfindet.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2018)

Ne Reduzierung der Helligkeit bringt keinen besseren Kontrast.
Der Schwarzwert wird halt besser bzw niedriger.
Da aber der Weisswert auch abnimmt, bleibt der Kontrast gleich bzw verändert sich nicht stark.


----------

